# ~Tips For Tickets~



## pixys (Sep 12, 2019)

Hey! I just recently got back into playing pocket camp and Id love tips on how to rack up tickets faster. I feel like a lots changed and im missing out on how I can get more, (without spending money.) Thanks!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 12, 2019)

Leveling up will give you 10 leaf tickets each time.  If you get to certain levels in the HHA you get 10 leaf tickets as well.  Other than that I'd say make sure to complete event goals bc those almost always give out leaf tickets as well.  Logging in every day will net you some over time.  Not many, but some.


----------



## Romaki (Sep 16, 2019)

If you get a villager map, you can use 5 leaf tickets to get all of the snacks from it. If you then use all the snacks on the new villager, you'll get to level 7 and level up super quickly. I've done that with all maps so far and it still gives me half a level even at a high level. Just always use your snacks and make sure you build tents so that your villagers _can_ level up.

Leveling up your villagers is really the most consistent way. Put your "almost at a new level" in your cabin and camp (unless you need resources in the latter), so when they talk to you they level up and you can swap them for new ones.

And as a general tip, use your first tickets to unlock all craft spots so everything goes faster. Crafting items to invite campers is needed to grind their levels as mentioned above.


----------

